# Merrimack College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher*
Merrimack College 
in North Andover, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/25/2021
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Position Overview & Responsibilities:*
To provide clerical and technical support to the police department by monitoring and operating various radio frequencies, dispatching department and other college personnel to calls for service and emergencies, maintaining accurate records and logs of shift activity, operating several types of computer systems, providing telephone and in-person assistance to the public, and other related duties as assigned.

Maintains effective and efficient communication between the Police Services Department, its employees, the public, other college departments and personnel, outside emergency and law enforcement agencies by receiving and dispatching general and emergency information. Receives information, complaints, signals and requests from a variety of communication equipment such as radio transmitter/receivers, telephones, alarms, and emergency signaling devices. Identifies the location where assistance is required, determines the availability and location of the nearest emergency equipment and personnel, dispatches the necessary units into service, and coordinates any communication necessary. Maintains accurate written and computer records of shift activity. Duties must be performed in a clear and orderly manner, often under stressful and/or emergency situations.
Answers business/emergency phones - including the college’s switchboard outside regular business hours - providing information, direction, and services. Handles a wide variety of in-person services such as issuing parking decals, issuing temporary visitor/parking permits, accepting citation appeals, signing keys in/out under strict key control policy.
Operates, with proficiency, several computer systems such as ID card system, card access system, food services card system, E911 call notification system, CJIS (Criminal Justice Information System), police computer aided dispatch and report management program, surveillance camera system, CARS, Cognos, and a personal computer with software programs such as MS Word, MS Access, MS Excel, & MS Outlook.
A variety of clerical duties to include filing, record-keeping, and lost & found records.
Other related duties as assigned
*Qualifications*

A high school diploma is required.
A candidate with college credits working on a degree is preferred.
Knowledge of police dispatching practices and a willingness to keep self-up-to-date on current practices through department-sponsored training and other resources.
Proficiency in multi-tasking. Ability to analyze requests for both emergency and non-emergency services and make independent decisions in communicating with and dispatching department personnel and other campus personnel and/or outside agencies.
Ability to adjust to changing situations to meet emergency or rapidly changing requirements with a clear head, to exercise sound judgment and discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to establish and maintain cooperative relationships with members of the college community, the public and local agencies/officials.
Must possess strong verbal and written communication skills.
Ability to immediately become proficient in computer systems and electronic equipment used by the department.
Must be honest and able to be trusted with confidential information. Work-related dishonesty or disclosure of confidential information will be grounds for termination.
Commitment to and experience with Diversity, Equity and Inclusion best practices.
*Licensing Requirements*
• Must be able to obtain CJIS certification (from the Commonwealth of Massachusetts) at hire and retain this certification as a condition of continued employment.
• Must successfully complete a background investigation prior to hire.
• Must attend all department meetings as well as any other training/meetings required by law and/or the college.
• Must dress in appropriate business attire or department-approved uniform. Uniformed dispatchers are eligible, with some restrictions, to sign up to work details.
*Statement on Our Mission:*
Merrimack College is a Catholic Augustinian institution of higher education committed to building a culturally and racially diverse community. Our mission is to enlighten minds, engage hearts and empower lives and is inspired by our Catholic faith and the Augustinian tradition of seeking truth through inquiry and dialogue. Merrimack College seeks candidates who understand, respect and can contribute to Merrimack’s Augustinian mission and values and advance our work in the area of diversity, equity and inclusion. We strongly encourage applications from members of underrepresented groups. All candidates should describe in their application previous experience related to equity, diversity, and inclusion, as well as how they will engage in fostering a culture that supports our Augustinian mission, our Catholic faith and our values of diversity, equity and inclusion.
*Application materials should include:*

Cover letter stating motivation and interest in the position, citing experience relevant to the qualifications and including experience with, and commitment to, our Catholic Augustinian mission, our values, and our desire to be a more diverse, equitable and inclusive institution of higher learning.
Resume
This position is subject to the successful completion of a criminal background check.
*Required Vaccinations & Remote Work:*
Unless otherwise stated above, this is an on-campus position. This is not a remote or hybrid position as employees are essential in order to provide a fully on-campus, residential college experience for our students and the community.
Merrimack College currently has a COVID-19 Vaccination Policy. Students, faculty and staff are required to be vaccinated for COVID-19.
*About Merrimack College:*
The only Catholic, Augustinian institution of higher education in New England, Merrimack College is a private, independent, coeducational institution with more than 5,000 undergraduates and graduate students from 32 states and 37 countries, and comprises schools of liberal arts, science and engineering, health sciences, education and social policy, and business. The college’s 260- acre campus is approximately 25 miles north of Boston in North Andover and Andover, Massachusetts. Merrimack is a Master’s Colleges & Universities/Medium Programs institution in the Carnegie Classification of Institutions of Higher Education. Merrimack is one of the fastest growing educational institutions in the country and has steadily climbed up U.S. News & World Report’s ranking of Best Colleges, coming in 46th out of 170 schools ranked in the Regional Universities North category in 2020. Merrimack is also listed as one of the top 10 most innovative schools and placed 35th for best undergraduate teaching programs among schools in the U.S. News category.
Merrimack College is an Equal Opportunity Employer.


----------

